# The blue ones...



## GoTerps (May 22, 2005)

First up is _Thrixopelma cyaneum_, what we've refered to as "Cobalt red rump"... second is _Homeomma_ sp. "blue"... third is what I purchased as the pet trade _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ "Blue femur beauty".


Adult female _Thrixopelma cyaneum_.












Here's is a juvienile female _Homeomma_ sp. "blue".
The first pic is the spider 2 molts ago, the next 2 pics are of her today.


















This is 1 of 5 slings I've raised of what I purchased as _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ in the pet trade.  This is a female.


----------



## manville (May 22, 2005)

very nice tarantulas!  I need one of those too!


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 22, 2005)

WHOA... :drool: Beautiful! I like the "mirror patch" on the first one. :razz:


----------



## F. J. A. (May 23, 2005)

Very nice pics, but I'm a little bit confused, afaik Thrixopelma cyaneum is nothing else but the species which was called "Homoeommma spec. blue" in the pet trade before it was described...


----------



## G_Wright (May 23, 2005)

The 1st too to me look like thay have had blue filters on them in photoshop


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 23, 2005)

F. J. A. said:
			
		

> Very nice pics, but I'm a little bit confused, afaik Thrixopelma cyaneum is nothing else but the species which was called "Homoeommma spec. blue" in the pet trade before it was described...


No it was called the Homeomma sp."Peru" before it was renamed


----------



## G_Wright (May 23, 2005)

Thrixopelma cyaneum in normal lighting with out the need to run blue filter over it

http://giantspiders.com/T_cyaneum.html


----------



## F. J. A. (May 23, 2005)

rosehaired1979 said:
			
		

> No it was called the Homeomma sp."Peru" before it was renamed


Well, some dealers called it "Homoeomma spec. blue", some called it "Homoeomma spec. Peru" (or "Grammostola spec. blue" and few other names), , but it's the same species, which is now called T. cyaneum...  
At least this is what I was told by Frank Friebolin, one of the persons who described Thrixopelma cyaneum.

The blue coloration can vary a lot, i. e. I have a quite large WC female which never molted since I got it (over 1 1/2 years ago), and this female isn't blue at all anymore. Another, smaller female I've got is as blue as the one in the first pic after a molt, and both animales came from same import...


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

Some dealers called them a lot of things, and still are!... but the fact remains... they're 2 different species.  

_Homeomma_ sp. "blue" gets quite a bit larger than _T. cyaneum_ (formerly sp "peru" and a load of other names as well).  There's quite a few threads about this.  

And G you can whine about "blue filters" all you want... but there's no reason to make this species look more blue... I don't even know how to use a "blue filter" although i'm sure it's easy.  The pictures just show a bright flash on the spider.

The second spider, which is CB, was imported from Germany as _Homeomma_ sp. "blue".


----------



## F. J. A. (May 23, 2005)

The spider which you call "Homoeomma spec. blue" does indeed look different from what I have seen so far.
I only know about the situation in Germany, and what was imported in large numbers and sold here as "Homoeomma spec. blue" *or * "Homoeomma spec. Peru" is T. cyaneum and looks like your first pix...



> The second spider, which is CB, was imported from Germany as Homeomma sp. "blue".


That's interesting, do you know "date of birth" or who was the breeder?


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

> That's interesting, do you know "date of birth" or who was the breeder?


Not sure, but they were purchaesd from Eberhard Meyer.

They were actually imported as _Homeomma_ sp. "from Peru" LOL, but it was clear from the photos that they were what is refered to (at least in the UK) as sp. "blue".  

I've seen some quite large specimens of sp. "blue".  You boys in the UK... how big do they get?


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

The main reason I made this thread is for those in U.S. hobby who have purchased spiders labeled as any of these 3 species.  They've been mixed and matched, and as someone who wants to see all 3 being CB in the U.S. it's important to know what it is we're working with.

Kristen (rosehaired1979) made a post showing her freshly molted spider purchased as _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ which _appears_ to me to be _Homeomma_ sp. "blue".

Now, while the spider currently being sold as _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_ "Blue femur beauty" is generally accepted to NOT be the real _E. pulcherrimaklaasi_, it is in fact a 3rd species which should not be confussed with either _Thrixopelma cyaneum_ or _Homeomma_ sp. "blue"...

Headaches anyone?? :wall:


----------



## FryLock (May 23, 2005)

Eric there is confusion again because both what is now called Thrixopelma cyaneum and what is just known as Homoeomma.sp ”Blue” have all been called simply Homoeomma.sp “Blue” in the past.

Thrixopelma cyaneum has been sold under these Homoeomma names “ Peru ” and “Blue” and “Blue Small”

Homoemma.sp “Blue” (the one that’s most often sold as E.pulcherrimaklaasi) has been sold as “Blue” and “Blue Large”

I now call the one that gets labelled as E.pulcherrimaklaasi Homoemma.sp “Blue Large” to not mix it with Thrixopelma cyaneum that has been sold as both “Blue Small” and sometimes just as “Blue”. 

Your last set of pic's looks a lot like my H.sp “Blue Large” juv's that came from a W/C egg sac it may prove to be one as grows.


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info.

Here's where I'm a little confused now. LOL.  The 2nd and 3rd spiders have always looked different.  The 2nd spider has never at any point had any red hairs anywhere on the body, and has always looked quite different form the 3rd spider.  So you believe the 3rd spider is H. sp. "large"/"blue"?

The 2nd and 3rd spiders may very well be the same species... just exhibiting different color.


----------



## F. J. A. (May 23, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Homoemma.sp “Blue” (the one that’s most often sold as E.pulcherrimaklaasi) has been sold as “Blue” and “Blue Large”


Ok, now I got it, I think I have not seen the "pet trade E. pulcherrimaklaasi" labelled as "Homoeomma spec. blue" yet...
But vice versa, I have seen what we (at the moment, time will tell   ) call Thrixopelma cyaneum labelled as "E. pulcherrimaklaasi"...
I also think spider nr.3 *may* be a juvenile of one of the other two species, but again, time will tell...


----------



## versimomma (May 23, 2005)

Erm that second pic, where is the spider standing?


----------



## GoTerps (May 23, 2005)

Haha, just my leg, sitting indian-style.
If you think that's hairy...!! lol

Oh, if you could take all the pictures out of your quote I'd appreciate it.  Copying pictures in quotes makes it even harder for those of us on dialup!!


----------



## versimomma (May 24, 2005)

Your wish is my command just call me Genie! 
 Glad its ur Leg   I was very worried lol. Im still confsed to this whole Thrixo cyaneum thingy. I have what was Hommeoma sp Blau from a friend of Ray G's breeding, So dunno how big they gonna get or if they are smaller/ larger etc?   :wall:


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 24, 2005)

Yeah I am courious as well how big these Homeomma sp."Blue" get as well. I think they all should just have 1 latin name for eat not 2 or more esp for this spieces cause it gets confusing.


----------



## FryLock (May 24, 2005)

The H.sp "Large Blue" are a fair bit bigger then T.cyaneum a 1/4 maybe close to half again for the larger/older females :?


----------



## shogun804 (May 24, 2005)

very nice T's whatever they are. i have a T sold to me as E. pulcherrimaklaasi and i just sexed as a female


----------

